# HAUNTED RADIO: queen mary, hhn, ahs, it, halloween & hauntfest show, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Queen Mary, Midsummer scream, Halloween and HauntFest Show, Halloween Horror Nights, American Horror Story, Stephen King's It, Annabelle: Creation, and more!!

Then, we review the 1986 slasher, 'April Fool's Day' and then we spin you around the Vortex' with our Demonic DJ. Then, we give you our top ten horror sequels. All of this and so much more on the April 5 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-040517.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

